# Working on your template? This video WILL help greatly.



## PaulieDC (Jul 21, 2022)

I feel like a PR machine lately but good things are getting posted by VI-C members. Our own @Akarin just posted this _detailed_ BBCSO template walkthrough a few hours ago. BUT, even if you don't use BBCSO, Nico goes through the template is amazing detail, explaining WHY he sets up things a certain way. It's all so logically laid out, and this is NOT just a simple "I group Strings in a Folder and here's how they are named". Worth the 38 minutes to watch, you might even alter your existing template after seeing this:



On top of all that, he provides his template for download (well, for Cubase that is). Huge effort, just to help us out here struggling. MUCH appreciated Nico!


----------



## Akarin (Jul 21, 2022)

Thank you so much Paulie! This just made my day!


----------



## Solara_Audio (Jul 27, 2022)

Thank you for uploading this video, @Akarin and thanks @PaulieDC for sharing it. While I don't use BBCSO, it shows some interesting ideas for my Cubase setup.


----------

